# What black people think about racism



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


Are you the new MLK who is speaking for all blacks now?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

Wow, who elected you King Supreme leader of black people?
When was this election held?
You wouldn't happen to have racism on the brain by any chance, would ya?


----------



## Third Party (Aug 7, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wow, who elected you King Supreme leader of black people?
> When was this election held?
> You wouldn't happen to have racism on the brain by any chance, would ya?


IM2?-Nah -never happen!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

You do not speak for all blacks.

I have lived and worked among plenty of black people who are not racist, are productive and successful, are completely mature adults  and who do not blame whites for everythinv under the sun.

If you run around with a seething hatred of white people, are belligetent, rude and nasty to them, blame them for your own shortcomings and are a complete jerk to them OF COURSE they will react negatively to you.

That is not racism It is reacting TO racism.


----------



## Taz (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


You must like it a lot here, because you never went back to Africa. So stop your bellyaching already.


----------



## Taz (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...


MLK was a bible thumping blowhard who beat up white women for kicks. That's their hero.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 7, 2019)

Toro


----------



## Dekster (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.



I wouldn't presume the black community to be monolithic in their views.  I had a black woman tell me years ago, "I get so sick of people thinking I support Obama just because I am black.  I support Hillary because I am a woman."

Anyway, as for you individually, do you find that white liberals feeling a need to speak up and defend blacks to be patronizing?  Do you think the black community in many ways is giving its voice away by not calling out white democrats for presuming to represent your interests even if the are well-meaning?

Just curious.  I have posted here before that if I had been a black person back in the day, I would have been a hell of a lot more Malcolm X than I would have been Dr. King in my world view.  I am not so sure that I wouldn't be that way today to some degree if I were a black person seeing what the Great Society programs created regardless of their intent.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 7, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Are you the new MLK who is speaking for all blacks now?



LOL... Tell me about it....

That asshole lacks any capacity for thought, yet it wants to assert it has a clue as to what normal human beings think.

People who THINK can not be of a single mind, individuals will always have a different perception and opinion.

Vacuous drones can not grasp that concept.


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


Because I am not black, I will read all responses from black folks who post in this thread, honestly consider their experience, and try to imagine myself in their shoes.

At some point, there must be a discussion about where we go from here.

.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...



True. But before we get there , a thourough understanding most be created as to the cause of the problem and the continuing impact of such things on all sides to day. It must be understood that jim crow did not suddenly end with the stroke of the pen.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



OIC...Whitey be owing you some reparations, huh?

It's no wonder you post so many threads like this when your motivation is financial.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


Get a job and feed your own damn babies.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You do not speak for all blacks.
> 
> I have lived and worked among plenty of black people who are not racist, are productive and successful, are completely mature adults  and who do not blame whites for everythinv under the sun.
> 
> ...



And you don't speak for any.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now. 
Thanks in advance, faggot.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> 243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now.
> Thanks in advance, faggot.



There’s overwhelming evidence that the criminal-justice system is racist. Here’s the proof.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nal-justice-system-is-racist-heres-the-proof/


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

I am black, not some white asshole who worked with blacks. You guys are white. You speak for no blacks.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > 243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now.
> ...


Not one law in that link. Why cant you back up your shit? Perhaps because they are lies? You lie all the damn time. You are a scared little joke. Grow some balls.
People are racial bigots, not the institution.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You do not speak for all blacks.
> ...




I
If 3 or 4 members of the KKK were to come in here and claim to speak for all whites, my telling them they aren't is just stating the obvious.

If you and other hateful blacks claim to speak for all blacks, my telling you that you aren't is stating the obvious.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


Is anyone who responded to your thread black?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...


Not yet.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I did. But you're a dumb ass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...



Yes, you!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


I don't think you speak for all the blacks, maybe not even the majority.  Just who made you King?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 7, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> 243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now.
> Thanks in advance, faggot.


A whole year later and you're still calling people faggots and still just as ignorant about the current state of racial discrimination in the United States of America present day as well as historical.  

Remember this?




Original post continued here:  Is thinking a race is superior, racist?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 7, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...


I don't think he said he was speaking for all blacks, but a lot of the information we post is not opinion, it's fact regarding current state of racism in America and/or documented historical facts.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...



I get tired of whites saying this. You guys speak for no blacks. Zero. And I 'm not going to argue with you about it. I am quite sure the majority of blacks think as I do. We damn sure don't think the way you believe we do.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 7, 2019)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > 243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now.
> ...


Assumption #1.  
Black people are generally pulled over by police. Just as there are more blacks in prisons than whites, perhaps, just perhaps, more blacks are breaking traffic rules that whites. Even if the number is significantly more, it only means that the propensity of breaking the current law is done by a person who is poorer, on drugs, driving without insurance, etc.

Another interesting note, teenage drivers are pulled over more often than older people, because, again, they are more apt to breaking traffic rules, doing drugs, and driving without insurance.  Black or white, no matter.

I am not going to say that blacks are pulled over for no reason, but they might not be given a benefit of the doubt where a white might.  And that is wrong.

A family member, who is a black teen was pulled over for speeding...going 5 miles over the speed limit.  When the officer said, 5 miles over the speed limit, my grandson said, "So were you!"  I laughed, but I had the thought he had better watch the speed limit now, because that officer may be watching for him.  
No ticket.

IM2, it seems that you are so passionate about your race and the dastardly deeds that are committed by white upon them that you are actually losing your sense of self.  Forget the race and enjoy your life and help others enjoy theirs.  It's just that easy.  Black or white, we all deserve respect but you must give it to get it back.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 8, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Are you the new MLK who is speaking for all blacks now?


MLK didn't speak for all blacks when he was alive.

So what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 8, 2019)

Do you ever post your thoughts on threads that are not race related?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 8, 2019)

America's original sin of racism and bigotry is still strong. Too many whites haven't gotten it out of their system. To them it's always just under the surface, if not on the surface, as we can see so clear in our current Occupant-in-Chief.

A great reckoning is in order.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 8, 2019)

The above post is actually very informative.  Of the blacks I know on this board, I believe there is but one that can contribute anything other than race relations.  It's almost you whole existence is about "poor me" or damn those whites!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol


----------



## IM2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Jackson said:


> The above post is actually very informative.  Of the blacks I know on this board, I believe there is but one that can contribute anything other than race relations.  It's almost you whole existence is about "poor me" or damn those whites!



Show me the forum guidelines that tell us we must post in multiple section.

Why do you want us to stop talking about what whites are doing?

Are you opposed to our constitutional right to free speech?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Jackson, would you just please shut the hell up unless you can harass whites in the same way? I'm not going to forget race, I enjoy life plenty and do help others. You see Jackson, when I was growing up, older blacks fought for a future they knew they would never see, but they knew they could rest in peace if when they left, the world was better and their children would not face what they did. I have spent most of my life doing the same. Regardless of the forum. And today, the internet allows us to talk to each other from across the nation. It is the perfect medium people can use to come together worldwide, but it's not being used that way.

I spent over 30 years of my life on issues that have affected blacks. It is an area I love researching and discussing. And I will not be told to do something I like by whites who only do so because they want to maintain advantage, or blacks that internalize racism to the point they oppress themselves and start telling other blacks to stop worrying about race, or to talk about something else.

22 of our Hispanic brothers and sisters were killed last weekend by a white man that has the same mindset as the majority of whites here. He did so claiming to be saving the white race and you come in here telling black folks  to stop thinking about race. I'm not going to be taking your suggestion.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No you just lie. Without lies your pathetic ass wouldn't have anything to whine about. You were probably raised to be a victim.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's not really racist laws.. it's legal mumbo jumbo being able to do something on a ridiculous technicality. Read the opinions like I just did. 
Besides that, it sounds more like classism. You perpetual victims often confuse the two. Just like how you confuse racism and bigotry.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 8, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Are you the new MLK who is speaking for all blacks now?
> ...


IM2 is shooting his mouth off again and deserved a smackdown.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.



Hi. Keeping it REAL! When writing or speaking about black American citizens, I really wish people would distinguish responsible, reasonably well-adjusted black American citizens, from 'PRO BLACK' American citizens much like VIOLENCE & HATE promoting Pres. and Mrs. Obama.

 

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Aug 8, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > 243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now.
> ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 8, 2019)

Jackson said:


> The above post is actually very informative.  Of the blacks I know on this board, I believe there is but one that can contribute anything other than race relations.  It's almost you whole existence is about "poor me" or damn those whracial ites!


t
I can think of two, but yeah. These are all black racists who obsess over race until it devours them .Each one is all about transferring responsibility away from themselves and on to the targets of their racial hatred.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 8, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > 243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now.
> ...


Yes, there is systematic racial discrimination in our country and it favors blacks.  It's called affirmative action.

Unfortunately, all you have been taught in life is belligerence, hatred and whining, and so you continue to lag behind.

This blame game of yours is the very mechanism that is keeping you down.  You live a life of perpetual adolescence where everything you do is whitey's fault and not your own.

There is absolutely nothing that prevented Barak Obama, Condoleza Rice or Oprah Winfrey from achieving what they have and there is nothing preventing you or any of the other racist blacks here. What keeps you back is your belligerence and never-ending excuse making.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 8, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> A great reckoning is in order.


A different black racist here said he wanted to watch white children being killed with their parents watching.

Is that similar to what you have in mind when you day great reckoning?  Such ominous sounding rhetoric as that sounds like a threat.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 8, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


That's been my point all along.  There must be a distinction between mere classism and racism.  

Until that distinction is made clear, there will be much resistance.

.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



What I have learned in places like this is whites will do anything to avoid looking at racism. First off if the conversation is going to be civil we don't need white dickheads calling people perpetual victims. To think we as blacks just want to spend our lives arguing with whites about racism is a lunacy that disqualifies such a person from this conversation. Such think is in the tradition of crazy white thinking that began with whites deciding how others needed to learn civilization, drapetomania, or that blacks in the south were happy with jim crow.

Racism and classism can happen simultaneously. If a person ends up in a certain class because of racism you just can't pawn stheir situation as classism. What folio was shown was racist application of policy in the justice system. Class had nothing to do with these outcomes when you look at the disparities.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I agree with what you have said here.

But, it is hard to tell a white kid that he has it better, without more, when the evidence in front of him doesn't add up.  There must be a showing of more.

That was my only point here.

.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



I understand that. But we have shown all kinds of evidence  and people act like it doesn't exist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Which is ridiculous and unreasonable.

.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I asked for racist laws and you have yet to back up your claim. Individuals are not LAWS.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 8, 2019)

Al Sharpton already exists. Why are you copying him. Everyone hates him too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I am black, not some white asshole who worked with blacks. You guys are white. You speak for no blacks.



I am beige, not some brown asshole who worked with beiges. You guys are brown. You speak for no beiges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I’ll call Dr. Alveda King. People have actually heard of her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 8, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Are you the new MLK who is speaking for all blacks now?
> ...



Thank you. In fact, being that I was around during his time and went with my parents and grandparents to several civil rights marches, I recall that many elderly black people who were afraid of white people(for good reasons during that era) actually believed him to be a "troublemaker".


----------



## Jackson (Aug 8, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The above post is actually very informative.  Of the blacks I know on this board, I believe there is but one that can contribute anything other than race relations.  It's almost you whole existence is about "poor me" or damn those whites!
> ...


I just think your whole being is about rqace.  Hell, if you turned out to be white, you would shrive.l up in a little ball and cease to exitst.  You know nothing about foreign affairs, economics, education or health care unless the word "black" is involved.

I am more than that.  Too bad you aren't.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, there is systematic racial discrimination in our country and it favors blacks. It's called affirmative action.


I don't usually do this without posting citations however I just posted a detailed explanation of why you and others who believe as you do are wrong, with supporting evidence.  Unfortunately all of my work disappeared on or around June 21st when 4 days of posts disappeared off of the site, so until I can recover that data, this is the best I can do.

Your understanding of what Affirmative Action entails is incorrect.  First of all it's race neutral and second of all, white women have benefited from the passage of this legislation more than any other demographic

*Executive Order 11246*, signed by President Lyndon B. Johnson on September 24, 1965, established requirements for non-discriminatory practices in hiring and employment on the part of U.S. government contractors. It "_*prohibits federal contractors and federally assisted construction contractors and subcontractors*_, who do over $10,000 in Government business in one year *from discriminating in employment decisions on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, or national origin*."[1] It also requires contractors to "_*take affirmative action *_to ensure that *applicants are employed*, and that *employees are treated during employment*, *without regard to their race, color, religion, sex or national origin*." The phrase _affirmative action_ had appeared previously in Executive Order 10925 in 1961.
Executive Order 11246 - Wikipedia​


Dogmaphobe said:


> Unfortunately, all you have been taught in life is belligerence, hatred and whining, and so you continue to lag behind.


My parents nor any of the other adults in my life as I was growing up taught me anything in regards to racism.  I learned about American Apartheid and chattel slavery because I was a voracious reader as a child and read just about anything I could get my hands on.  Naturally I was horrified and traumatized by the realization of the kind of hatred and evilness that has to exist in order for such a system to have been established and for it to have thrived, but eventually I came to understand that these people were a subset of the white race, that all white people were by no stretch of the imagation all racists.

You don't think it's kind of arrogant to assume that I lag behind anyone when it's clear that I don't lag behind you?



Dogmaphobe said:


> This blame game of yours is the very mechanism that is keeping you down. You live a life of perpetual adolescence where everything you do is whitey's fault and not your own.


Perpetual adolescence lol?  I don't play games but I can ascertain cause and effect which you apparently don't seem too familar with.  I don't ascribe blame to groups of people, I instead provide evidence of culpability for those acts committed by specific individuals, unlike you who seem to be attributing characterists of others to me based on nothing other than my race.  And/or maybe because you don't like my opinions.


Dogmaphobe said:


> There is absolutely nothing that prevented Barak Obama, Condoleza Rice or Oprah Winfrey from achieving what they have and there is nothing preventing you or any of the other racist blacks here. What keeps you back is your belligerence and never-ending excuse making.


Being well-connected, having opportunities presented to you and having money all help with achieving one's goals in life.  There are a whole lot of white people who will never achieve what Obama, Rice or Winfrey have so are they all belligerent and excuse makers as well?  Hell, why haven't *YOU* achieved what they have?

And show me a single post I have made which can be categorized as belligerent?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The above post is actually very informative.  Of the blacks I know on this board, I believe there is but one that can contribute anything other than race relations.  It's almost you whole existence is about "poor me" or damn those whracial ites!
> ...


There are no black "racists" on this board.  And your amateur psychology assessments leave a lot to be desired


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Why?  So you can try to pretend that you don't know that there is no way you can prevail in this debate since you've already attempted to discount a Supreme Court decision as "legal mumble jumbo"?

You prove you can read and comprehend simple legal texts and I'll provide you with what you've asked for.  Til then, nothing you say can be taken seriously


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Why would you believe that?  Just because he doesn't discuss them doesn't mean he doesn't know anything about the topic, maybe they just don't interest him.  I know they don't generally interest me.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> There’s overwhelming evidence that the criminal-justice system is racist. Here’s the proof.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nal-justice-system-is-racist-heres-the-proof/


Trump celebrates criminal justice reform law at White House


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism


But instead will likely only hear your myopic views on how you view racism and nothing of racism by blacks toward whites.


> the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy,


Will that include coverage of the Emancipation Proclamation, or that slavery was in common practice all over the world back then including Africa?[/QUOTE]


> unfixed damage caused by those policies


So the Civil War was all for nothing?  I hope not because that's all the "fixing" you're ever going to see.


> and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.


No doubt promulgated by race-baiting "victimizers" like you instead of just going out and getting an education and a job.


> Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


So you hand-picked who you invited, which included exactly NO White people?  If racism is a white only issue, and you are not white, then you know nothing about whites and are in no position to speak on the subject.  All your opinions are thus null and void.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is systematic racial discrimination in our country and it favors blacks. It's called affirmative action.
> ...



I don't believe that as a child the ONLY REASON you knew anything
about "race"  is because you are a "VORACIOUS READER"-----since
your parents never mentioned race.     Did you live in a test tube or on a
petri dish..     I don't remember my parents "mentioning race"  either-----I read lots but I did not need reading to know that there are "races"    -----you seem to IMAGINE  that the issue of  "race"    was INVENTED in America by
Americans who INVENTED  chattel slavery.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> But before we get there , a thourough understanding most be created as to the cause of the problem


How do you get to a thorough understanding when only ONE VIEW will be represented here---- ---- YOURS!


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I am quite sure the majority of blacks think as I do.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> What I have learned in places like this is whites will do anything to avoid looking at racism.


Bull.  I hear about racism every freeking single day.  I've worked with and gotten along with a TON of black people.  Two of my five best friends in life were Blacks.  We're just sick and tired of hearing it from YOU and YOUR particular one-side bullshit my way or the highway revisionist white guilt trip view of world history.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I have explained to you REPEATEDLY that you are to cease & desist addressing me directly or making comments about me.  You attention is unwanted, unwelcome and considered harassment, particularly since you made a defamatory statement about me previously.  The only response I'm interested in hearing from you is in which county & state you reside.  Seriously I won't warn you again.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



It is none of your business as to which county & state I reside.   This is an opened board and, as far as I know,  you have not been elected
Queen of Hearts.    If you have,  as you claim,  "explained REPEATEDLY" that I am to cease and desist addressing you or making comments about
your posts-----I missed your "directive"  and would ignore your directive
anyway.    For the record------neither AMERICANS or AMERICA----or  "whites"  invented chattel slavery-----the institution is  "as old as the hills"


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is systematic racial discrimination in our country and it favors blacks. It's called affirmative action.
> ...


Your post appeared right after mine and I hope you were reacting to Dogmaphobe rather than me.  I am guilty of some of what you say and you have proven that you're are not the same of other blacks I assail.  
You seem to be someone I could relate to, and hope to be friends.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


But, don't you think that if the only topic on this board that would interest me is my race and yours?  And that all of my posts are negative in nature?
Is the only topic you discuss on this board is race?  Call it shallow, obsessed or even unfortunate thar other topics on this board could demonstrate a mutual interest and even agreement?  There is so much to each of us than just our race, it's unfortunate we done seek to find a commonality.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck what you asked for. You were shown racism in policy.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Jackson you really are fucked up. If you don't want to discuss race, why are you in the race and racism section? I won't be turning white tomorrow and if racism ended I would not shrivel up. That would be the happiest day of my life. Why are you here only harassing blacks about this? Why aren't you doing the same to whites?

I can discuss almost anything, but unfortunately in reality where I live and apparently you don't , we have a serious problem with racism. This problem is not going to end if blacks just shut up and stopped talking about it. This forum existed before I got here. Reviews of this forum made by people who were members before I got here was that USMB was a haven for neo Nazi white supremacists. I have discussed political issues, whites here bring up race in that section. I have discussed current events, whites bought up race in that section. I was discussing the NBA draft in the sports section, somebody white bought up race in that section. So don't come in here talking your punk ass white folks ass kissing bullshit.

If you are ashamed of your being black,(if you are black) that's your problem.  But I'm not going to read white people calling us monkeys, savages, criminals, thugs and parasites without fighting back. I find it funny how  blacks/whites that stand up to the racists in this place are ganged up on and pressured to talk about something else but the racists aren't.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



I'll keep listening to Martin Luther King Iii. More people have heard of him.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A law written by Corey Booker. But signing that law has not just magically ended decades of racism in the criminal justice system.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am black, not some white asshole who worked with blacks. You guys are white. You speak for no blacks.
> ...



Yawn! The sad song of a white scrub who wants to deny the truth. I am black, you are not. The majority of blacks do not agree with the shit your ilk pushes.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Third Party said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...


You can't do it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Let's  see. I had a life/health/annuities license, a stockbrokers license, a certified HIV/AIDS counsellor certification, A medicare counselor certification, was co chair of our states strategic planning committee on a health care issue, which meant I was responsible for the development of a 5 year plan on that health issue . Is the word black in any of these certifications?

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Sharpton’s voice narrates all your posts. Pathetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I’ll look for him on Fox. I don’t watch the   WB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

I am black. With that racial designation comes a history and traditions that are at the core of who I am. To be told to ignore that because it includes some things we are upset about that whites don't want to hear shows just how much white supremacy continues today. We as blacks are just supposed to quietly accept what whites continue to do. We are not to bring it up for fear of a white backlash. And if we make them mad enough they'll threaten us with a race war. Ooh I'm scurred.

My race shows that I descend from some of the most mentally tough and determined people ever to live on this planet. To deny my race is to deny my ancestry. They did not stop talking about being black when they were beaten and killed. They did not stop talking about being black when they were imprisoned for no reason and used as convict labor. They did not stop talking about being black when they were routinely beaten and killed all over America during apartheid. Today we will not stop talking about race as long as whites continue this charade whereby they tell us how they are not responsible for the past while repeating the exact same sentiments of the past.

This fight will go on as long as it takes for this to stop or until the day the lord returns to stop it. We will fight this until hell freezes over and if that doesn't end it, the fight will continue on the ice.

So bring your skates.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



I consider that a compliment. Whites don't get to tell us who we like. You believe racist propaganda about that man. You are pathetic.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



And that's your first problem. You watch fox. The white supremacist network.

Ex-Fox News host says its reputation for racism is 'for very good reason'


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> But signing that law has not just magically ended decades of racism in the criminal justice system.


Trump Has Met With More Than Corey Booker On The Subject
Has Looked Into Individual Prison Cases As Well

On A Darker Note
Black Stats Are Near Identical The World Over
Haiti Has Had Self Determination Since 1791
So It Wasn't Slavery, Jim Crow, Environment Or Nutrition
You're Lucky You Were Dragged To The United States

Have You Ever Thought Your Genetics Were Improved Being Here ??
They Didn't Import The Retarded, Weak, And Sick


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



We?[emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> .Ex-Fox News host says its reputation for racism is 'for very good reason'


I've Never Heard Of FOX Being Known For Racism
Considering They Have The Most Diverse Line Up
Of Ethnicity And Thought Across The Networks
Including This SJW With A Messianic Complex
Which She Says She Was 'To Be A Savior'

I've Heard They Are _Right Wing Hacks_
Again, Considering They Are The Most Diverse In Ethnicity And Thought
Unless You Automatically See Conservative As Racism From The Start

This Former Host Was A SJW When She Got There
She Referred To Ailes Book
But The 'De-Valuation Of Whites' Seems To Be Her Own Assessment
As She Doesn't Cite Anything Specifically


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



Yep. We.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not. But that's a former fox employee talking, not me.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corey Booker wrote the law.

And you are a racist.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> Of course not. But that's a former fox employee talking, not me.


Um,Hmm..,
Did You Read That Op-Ed ??
It Was Just Unsubstantiated Thoughts Of A SJW
And FOX Hired Her Anyway
More Evidence FOX Is The Most Diverse Outlet


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> Corey Booker wrote the law.


Trump Must Be Willing To Work Across The Isle
With People Of Differing Ethicities


> And you are a racist.


Did I Present Anything Factually Incorrect ??

And You Say Racist
Means Superior To The Other Races
I Don't Think That's True

So Your Assessment Of Me Being A 'Racist'
Is By Your Own Definition Incorrect
Now Try To Say 'That's A Supremacist'
When You Have Said Your Definition Of Racist Repeatedly

Plus,
You Don't Know My Ethnicity To Start With


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yawn!

*"A former **Fox News** host said the network was founded for the sole purpose of “demonizing ‘the other’”.

Eboni Williams **tore into** her former network in an **appearance on Thursday** on The Breakfast Club, a nationally syndicated radio show out of New York.

“Fox has a reputation for being bigoted and racist – all for a very good reason,” she said."*

Ex-Fox News host says its reputation for racism is 'for very good reason'


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a racist.



karpenter said:


> On A Darker Note
> Black Stats Are Near Identical The World Over
> Haiti Has Had Self Determination Since 1791
> So It Wasn't Slavery, Jim Crow, Environment Or Nutrition
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Obiwan said:


> View attachment 273506 View attachment 273507


Whites said the same types of things about MLK.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.



Discussion with someone like you about racism is pointless because you believe all whites too be evil, so your bigoted view has tainted your opinion on white society. 

So here is my question:

With your hatred for our laws and white society why not leave back too Africa and find a country there where you could lead a new revolution that will be a beacon of hope in Africa?

You will always be the minority here even when the white society falls behind the Hispanic population that will replace the whites in the near future.

You will be even treated as less human with the Hispanic population, so why not leave and build your Utopia in Africa by creating a new nation of Blacks that will live outside white society?

I know why and that is because China will enslave you like they are doing throughout all of Africa and you would discover Asians even look down on your society and culture and just consider your people only good for labor and nothing more.

So as you scream about oppression just know you could be in Africa and discovering what true oppression look like!


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Stop trying to use this dumb dried up excuse white Americans use in order to deny what has been done.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> You're a racist


Nope
Not A Supremacist Either
You Don't Know My Ethnicity



karpenter said:


> On A Darker Note
> Black Stats Are Near Identical The World Over


True


> Haiti Has Had Self Determination Since 1791
> So It Wasn't Slavery, Jim Crow, Environment Or Nutrition


True
Paste Haiti To The Coast Of Modern Africa
You Can't See A Difference
Unless You Can Show Me Some


> Have You Ever Thought Your Genetics Were Improved Being Here ??
> They Didn't Import The Retarded, Weak, And Sick


US Blacks Have It Better Overall Than Native African Blacks
So How Is That Not A Possibility


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

In Light Of Objective Similarities
Of The Collective Black African Experience The World Over
You're Going To Have To Find A New Premise/Excuse
For The Collective Failure Of African Blacks Everywhere

Sucks To Be You


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> Yawn!
> 
> *"A former **Fox News** host said the network was founded for the sole purpose of “demonizing ‘the other’”.
> 
> ...


Yep, Yawn
Smartest Assessment You've Ever Made


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is systematic racial discrimination in our country and it favors blacks. It's called affirmative action.
> ...


I see.  So no adult taught you your black racism in the home, you went to a UNIVERSITY to learn To whine..

How did you end up at the University if the white devil is keeping you down?  We're your parents affluent enough to send you?  Did you receive affirmative action?  Were you granted acceptance based entirely upon merit?  You aren't intelligent enough to recognize it, but ALL of these scenarios debunk your whining

You are also like IM2 when you say you do not lag behind.  He whines all the time about supposed racism against him and then turns around and BRAGS about his supposed accomplishments. He lacks the intelligence to realize these accomplishments, if actually real, contradict all these bogus claims he is making. Similarly, your insistence that you do not lag behind me (and no, it is not obvious) indicates that you lack the intelligence necessary to realize that if true, the statement belies all the black racism you have been taught.

The truth of the matter is that there is NOTHING holding you back and much in place to help you.

As far is an example of belligerence, all I need to do is point out your reaction to Rosie here.  That goes beyond belligerence and enters the realm of attempted intimidation.

This seems to be the pattern with you black racists here.  Say something you don't want to hear and get bullied for it.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:
			
		

> You will be even treated as less human with the Hispanic population


Only Whites Of European Christian Decent
Actually Care About Their Fellow Man
And The United States Leads The World In All Measures Of Charity And Aid


> so why not leave and build your Utopia in Africa by creating a new nation


Liberia Already Exists To Be Reclaimed


> So as you scream about oppression just know you could be in Africa and discovering what true oppression look like!


They'll Be Glad To Re-Introduce Him To Real African Culture
Where Slavery Is A Continuing Four Thousand Year Old Tradition
Not The Re-History He Pretends Is Real

He Only Accepts Black Scholarship


----------



## gipper (Aug 9, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...


The OP is full of it. Many blacks aren’t capable of a reasonable discussion of race relations. They are just full of hate.

The sad thing is that since the mid-60s, nearly every social factor for blacks has declined. As a group, they were much better off under segregation.

Conditions for poor blacks in our inner cities, is similar to or perhaps even worse than conditions in third world places such as Haiti or sub-sharia Africa.  If there is an event such as police shooting or a major weather event, things quickly degenerate into murder, rape, vandalism, and general mayhem. This is commonly ignored by the MSM, but a brief study of events after Katrina hit New Orleans, should disavow anyone of the idea that reasonable law abiding behavior can be expected.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 9, 2019)

gipper said:
			
		

> The OP is full of it. Many blacks aren’t capable of a reasonable discussion of race relations. They are just full of hate.
> 
> The sad thing is that since the mid-60s, nearly every social factor for blacks has declined. As a group, they were much better off under segregation.
> 
> Conditions for poor blacks in our inner cities, is similar to or perhaps even worse than conditions in third world places such as Haiti or sub-sharia Africa.  If there is an event such as police shooting or a major weather event, things quickly degenerate into murder, rape, vandalism, and general mayhem. This is commonly ignored by the MSM, but a brief study of events after Katrina hit New Orleans, should disavow anyone of the idea that reasonable law abiding behavior can be expected.


pissst....
race is a social construct


----------



## Coyote (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I think there can be black racists just as there are white racists.  I also think the term racist gets thrown around far too easily.  We all speak from the lens of our own racial experiences and view points, that doesnt mean the person is racist.


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


So u want to fight racism with racism?

Sent from my SM-J737T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

thanatos144 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...


Since I am not doing that, you can ask another question.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You do not speak for all blacks.
> ...



   And I dont presume to speak for all whites.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > 243 years? Please show me a racist law in the books right now.
> ...



   Racism in your mind is convicting repeat offenders.


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You very much are. All your talking points straight out of every racist identarian reject speech ever made. Hey friend chances are it isn't because of your skin color it is because they just dont like you. Also stop blaming others for your own downfalls . Grow up

Sent from my SM-J737T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Coyote said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I really think whites need to live as a person of color and face racism from whites before they make such comments Coyote. I know that you are no racist but the simplistic comparisons other whites here make in regards to this matter shows an inability to understand what it is like to live your entire life not only denigrated in words but by a system. Whites saying that blacks can be racist are like men saying women can be sexist. After the way men have treated women, I don't begrudge any of them for having a distrust of men. Seems that when it comes to race, whites want to make everybody equally racist. Last, the term racist is only thrown around without meaning primarily by racists. Sure you can call that black person that says I hate whites a racist, but is that equivalent to the 243 years of various acts of continuing racism by whites by any means possible?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

thanatos144 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



 Lol!  You think it's racism when some non whites talk about whites because of what whites have done. Stop repeating that dumb ass white racist shit about blame. I am quite sure I have been more sucessful than you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  So what percentage of blacks in prison are due to repeat offenders?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Given the fact blacks can get sentenced for a crime that a white may get probation for, your question shows you are willing to by pass shitloads of proof that the criminal justice system is racist. Now that is the answer you are going to get, so do not try the standard white racist ploy of claiming how I didn't answer your question.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  The reason blacks get convicted more is they are less likely to be able to afford an attorney.
   That and of course they resist arrest more often and drive around smoking weed with a bad taillight or expired tags.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




did you ever find that law that restricts blacks from doing something a white can do???

and hate to break it to you, but here in KC a black gets probation and a white gets jail time,,,


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You do not speak for all blacks.
> 
> I have lived and worked among plenty of black ypeople who are not racist, are productive and successful, are completely mature adults  and who do not blame whites for everythinv under the sun.
> 
> ...





IM2 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


You should put yourself in the shoes of a white person having to deal with all the hostility, aggression and intimidation coming from racist blacks like you.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Incorrect.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I lived in KC until 3 years ago. Your comment is a lie.

Since the criminal justice system has been proven racist, your question is irrelevant.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You do not speak for all blacks.
> ...



If it wasn't for the current existence of racists like you, there would be no hostility or aggression. And you don't face intimidation unless you're already scared. Here you are trying to argue a false equivalence.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


it hasnt been proven racist,,in fact its been proven in favor of the minorities,,,,

did you find those laws you were talking about???


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> It is none of your business as to which county & state I reside.


It is now.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> The above post is actually very informative.  *Of the blacks I know on this board, I believe there is but one that can contribute anything other than race relations.  *It's almost you whole existence is about "poor me" or damn those whites!



There's way more than that, a dozen or more (face it this board isn't super-huge), but you never would know it because they post like regular people instead of hollerin' "I'm black, I'm opresstimed, whitey need to pay me some money."

They operate like normal people and *not *like IM2 and MarcATL (to a much lesser extent) and Paul Essien (not too bad of a cat) and Asslips.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 9, 2019)

I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> As far is an example of belligerence, all I need to do is point out your reaction to Rosie here. That goes beyond belligerence and enters the realm of attempted intimidation.


If you are so sure of your position then why don't you prove me wrong because all you're doing presently is making false allegations based on your own racial biases & prejudices.

Rosie has been warned repeatedly to quit harassing me and attempting to engage me in conversation on my own threads, on the threads of others both before and after being issued a cease & desist.  Apparently once you report a poster the offending post disappears therefore the evidence of what she said to me before I responded the way I did is no longer visible.

While I don't find it that suprising that you would think that her calling me a bitch, and a diseased steet walker is untoward, it is more than telling that in spite of my not disparging her character in return that you consider this belligerent on my part but see no fault with her behavior.  And if you didn't know, and just stuck your nose into what was happening, I would attribute you jumping to the wrong conclusions about me is also based on the racial animus you display towards blacks.  You've basically a self-admitted racist.

I don't do intimidation but I was not kidding when I told her that if she didn't quit the sheriff would be at her door.  I keep forgetting that she evens exists until she pops up again giving her uninformed opinion on my comments.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You should put yourself in the shoes of a white person having to deal with all the hostility, aggression and intimidation coming from racist blacks like you.


So there are captive audiences of whites somewhere that have to put up with racist blacks?  Where exactly is this?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



^Only a racist would utter or think words such as those.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



You guys crack me up. You're looking for ways to call me a racist. But there was nothing racist about that comment. What is racist is the consistent automatic assignment of failure to blacks as a cause for us pointing out continuing white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The above post is actually very informative.  *Of the blacks I know on this board, I believe there is but one that can contribute anything other than race relations.  *It's almost you whole existence is about "poor me" or damn those whites!
> ...


You got things ass backwards boy.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It was proven racist that's why a criminal justice reform bill was passed by the house and senate.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Oh ok, Delbert, your black ass is all teh black people's here. 

They ain't no others but you.



Derp!

They just don't advertise it because they're not retarded assholes like you, that's all.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I know how you would like to imagine that every black person believes as you want them to, but we don't. And the blacks you think are great and fantastic, I don't want those losers anywhere near me. The majority of blacks here are just like me. I don't have to speak for them. You read what they say. And the majority of blacks in this country see things just like I do. I don't have to speak for them, they make themselves very clear. So grow a pair and enter a majority black non conservative forum, post what you do about blacks and see what you get.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

Jackson said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


No I was addressing Dogma...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > As far is an example of belligerence, all I need to do is point out your reaction to Rosie here. That goes beyond belligerence and enters the realm of attempted intimidation.
> ...


I don't expect people such as yourself to apologize when finding that you were wrong however f you were inclined to do so I would accept it.

First Instance




Second Instance
Redacted


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.


The big fuss is because how many children do you think have ever though 

"geez the President of the United States cheated on his wife/had a mistress/smoked weed/got a blow job in the oval office/is endorsed by white supremists/is a racist asshole and bigot - it must be okay for me to do all those things too!"

Just one theory.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 9, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You do not speak for all blacks.
> ...


People don’t hate him for his skin color, but for his asinine attitude.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 9, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have called me racist, utter nonsense. I have never said or insinuated anything racist.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 9, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



NewsVine_Mariyam, just like Pepperidge Farm, remembers.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


LOL, actually it's my computer that remembers - digital forensics you know ;-)


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.
> ...


None of the above is a crime. Sound like a normal man to me.lol


----------



## Jackson (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.


LilOlLady, this is good information you have shared about yourself.  I think we could be good friends for I feel the same way.

I have seen you on threads all over the board.  It never came to me that you were a person of color for you are such a well rounded person, one part of your life doesn't consume your being.  Many should share you as an example of being interested in so many things can help you understand the commonality between people.

Looking forward to seeing you on other forums!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > As far is an example of belligerence, all I need to do is point out your reaction to Rosie here. That goes beyond belligerence and enters the realm of attempted intimidation.
> ...




newsvine...     Feel free to place those posts of mine that you consider
harassment in a folder in your own computer.    Your "case" against me will
suffer if you have no evidence.    As to your order to  "cease and desist"---even that will be dismissed without evidence


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.
> ...



I am still confused as to that which constitutes  "person of color"


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jackson said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.
> ...


You going to talk to whites here about this? Or is it just a requirement for you that people of color don't talk about race so much?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Whites here want to dismiss things said because we aren't famous or that we don't speak for all black people because of the delusion they live in. Despite the fact none of them are famous, none of them are black and most of them don't have a pot to piss in, they think they can speak for all blacks. So it's once aian time.

*ALL RISE!  CLASS IN SESSION!*

Today's Instructor:

*The late great Toni Morrison*
_(no relation to alligator bait Marion)_
First Black Woman to win the NOBEL PRIZE
PRESIDENTIAL MEDAL OF FREEDOM  winner

*Making America White Again*
_The choices made by white men, who are prepared to abandon their humanity out of fear of black men and women, suggest the true horror of lost status._
By Toni Morrison
November 14, 2016

This is a serious project. All immigrants to the United States know (and knew) that if they want to become real, authentic Americans they must reduce their fealty to their native country and regard it as secondary, subordinate, in order to emphasize their whiteness. Unlike any nation in Europe, the United States holds whiteness as the unifying force. Here, for many people, the definition of “Americanness” is color.

Under slave laws, the necessity for color rankings was obvious, but in America today, post-civil-rights legislation, white people’s conviction of their natural superiority is being lost. Rapidly lost. There are “people of color” everywhere, threatening to erase this long-understood definition of America. And what then? Another black President? A predominantly black Senate? Three black Supreme Court Justices? The threat is frightening.

In order to limit the possibility of this untenable change, and restore whiteness to its former status as a marker of national identity, a number of white Americans are sacrificing themselves. They have begun _to do things they clearly don’t really want to be doing_, and, to do so, they are (1) abandoning their sense of human dignity and (2) risking the appearance of cowardice. Much as they may hate their behavior, and know full well how craven it is, they are willing to kill small children attending Sunday school and slaughter churchgoers who invite a white boy to pray. Embarrassing as the obvious display of cowardice must be, they are willing to set fire to churches, and to start firing in them while the members are at prayer. And, shameful as such demonstrations of weakness are, they are willing to shoot black children in the street.

To keep alive the perception of white superiority, these white Americans tuck their heads under cone-shaped hats and American flags and deny themselves the dignity of face-to-face confrontation, training their guns on the unarmed, the innocent, the scared, on subjects who are running away, exposing their unthreatening backs to bullets. Surely, shooting a fleeing man in the back hurts the presumption of white strength? The sad plight of grown white men, crouching beneath their (better) selves, to slaughter the innocent during traffic stops, to push black women’s faces into the dirt, to handcuff black children. Only the frightened would do that. Right?

These sacrifices, made by supposedly tough white men, who are prepared to abandon their humanity out of fear of black men and women, suggest the true horror of lost status.

It may be hard to feel pity for the men who are making these bizarre sacrifices in the name of white power and supremacy. Personal debasement is not easy for white people (especially for white men), but to retain the conviction of their superiority to others—especially to black people—they are willing to risk contempt, and to be reviled by the mature, the sophisticated, and the strong. If it weren’t so ignorant and pitiful, one could mourn this collapse of dignity in service to an evil cause.

The comfort of being “naturally better than,” of not having to struggle or demand civil treatment, is hard to give up. The confidence that you will not be watched in a department store, that you are the preferred customer in high-end restaurants—these social inflections, belonging to whiteness, are greedily relished.

So scary are the consequences of a collapse of white privilege that many Americans have flocked to a political platform that supports and translates violence against the defenseless as strength. These people are not so much angry as terrified, with the kind of terror that makes knees tremble.

On Election Day, how eagerly so many white voters—both the poorly educated and the well educated—embraced the shame and fear sowed by Donald Trump. The candidate whose company has been sued by the Justice Department for not renting apartments to black people. The candidate who questioned whether Barack Obama was born in the United States, and who seemed to condone the beating of a Black Lives Matter protester at a campaign rally. The candidate who kept black workers off the floors of his casinos. The candidate who is beloved by David Duke and endorsed by the Ku Klux Klan.

William Faulkner understood this better than almost any other American writer. In “Absalom, Absalom,” incest is less of a taboo for an upper-class Southern family than acknowledging the one drop of black blood that would clearly soil the family line. Rather than lose its “whiteness” (once again), the family chooses murder.

Making America White Again

It is safe to say that Toni Morrison DID speak for blacks. Her words sound familiar, so you better recognize the lie you're living in.


----------



## Peligrew (Aug 10, 2019)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...


I am curious about this idea, if we went to the continent of Africa and posted that we will provide transportation to the US free of charge but once here you must work hard at any job you wish. The money you earn you can use to support your family and we will provide your children education so that they can better themselves. We prefer applicants that will obey the law and be just a little happy they are here. There will be problems you will face, some people will call you names and if you let them, some people may not give you equal opportunity for all the jobs available. Your ancestors may have been sent here as a slave and we are sorry about that but in the end, they were freed and we will not enslave you. You will be mostly equal under the law, but I will admit it will be tougher on you if you commit a crime than the white people. If you are willing to stand up to all the quoted hardships, then Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2019)

Peligrew said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


We are full up on ignorant blacks. No thanks.


----------



## blastoff (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


Well while you’re at it ask blacks if the thousands of blacks who will shoot and kill other blacks in their hoods this year are racists too since they’re obviously targeting only black folks.  

Thanks.  White folks wanna know.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

blastoff said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...


Concern yourself white whites killing each other because about 90 percent of all whites murdered are murdered by another white.

Thanks. White people need to know this.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




did you find any laws for me??


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yep. And you read about 3 of them yesterday.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I've seen none,,,


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You should put yourself in the shoes of a white person having to deal with all the hostility, aggression and intimidation coming from racist blacks like you.
> ...



It's nowhere. No one here HAS TO put up with, or deal with anyone here.

I think the ignore feature is still functioning.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Of course not.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




right,,,because they arent there,,,


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2019)

Black people think they are not racist.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yawn! 

Racism in America Today Is Alive and Well — And These Stats Prove It


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

Taz said:


> Black people think they are not racist.


racist blacks like this creature called IM2 actually define the term in such a way that it cannot possibly apply to them because of their skin color.

Pretty convenient, eh?

It's all about the racist black agenda of never having to be held responsible for ANYTHING  they do or say.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I asked for laws not opinions,,,


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Black people think they are not racist.
> ...


And then they wonder why other races don't want to live near them. So they call us racists.


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


YOUR racism is alive and well, your posts prove it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

Taz said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




And the thing is, not all black people are like that .Not by a long shot.

It's just that the black racist vermin are so loud and in your face that it is easy to ignore all the black people who go about their business being as non racist as they expect white people to be.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:
			
		

> I really think whites need to live as a person of color and face racism from whites


_The Watermelon Man_

Great Film !!


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And you got laws and policy. I gave you three yesterday. That's all you are going to get.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




you gave me opinions not laws,,,


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I'm black and the majority of blacks feel exactly as I do. This is a fact. We are in a discussion forum on race, blacks generally don't engage active white racists in conversations about race in person because battery come with a jail sentence. You have not at any time sat down with a group of blacks by yourself and discussed racism by expressing the opinions you do here. I have stood in city council meetings, have published letters to the editors, been on TV, radio, in community meetings, white church groups and college campuses. You are nothing but an insignificant internet troll. I've wasted enough of my time responding to you.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Shelby County v. Holder - Case Summary and Case Brief


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

]





IM2 said:


> blacks generally don't engage active white racists in conversations about race in person because battery come with a jail sentence..


Yes, I see that you are doubling down on your portrayal of black people as inherently violent.

Duly noted.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




a case summary is not a law,,,now give me a law,,,


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



This is a supreme court decision. Your game is finished.

Shelby County v. Holder - Case Summary and Case Brief


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




a decision is not written law


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Sure. Yeah. Right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Are you referring to Trumps bill?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

I like the way IM2 has been so forthcoming when it comes to violence.  The message is clear.

"Support the racist black agenda or we will hurt you"

This one aspect of the race discussion lies at the very heart of things as yes, the fear of black violence is what leads people to excuse behavior from black people that they would not excuse in any other group.

This is the very essence of black privilege here, in that black racists threaten people with violence less they are allowed to operate with complete immunity from the expectations of society and the people thus threatened respond by not holding them responsible for what they do or say.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I am referring to the bill written by Cory Booker that Booker got passed through both houses that Trump had to sign.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  Funny,I dont see Boogers name mentioned anywhere.

And it passed the senate by a vote of 358-36,so without Republicans it would have gone nowhere.
   And Kushner was the one pushing for the bill to be passed before the end of the year.

   So why didnt barry pass prison reform? He had plenty of time to do so.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Booker wrote it. Trump and Kushner did not. As for your question about Obama, ask the republicans. You know, the same people that would let him appoint a supreme court justice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



       Than I guess you wont have a problem posting up some info backing up your assertion.

   If that were true why did a vast majority of Republicans back the bill?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

*Leaked FBI Docs Show They View "Black Identity Extremism" As A Growing Threat*


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


I am Native American and doesn't that make me a person of color? ...a person who is not white or of European parentage.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




native americans came over the land bridge from russia and europe before that,,,so no you are not a person of color


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I have no idea------I was a biology major in undergraduate school---
and a health professional in graduate school.    I learned something
about the very vague concept of "race" in the single species
"homo-sapien" -----especially that since homosapiens are very mobile in history and interbreed freely------that there is no clear cut
way to delineate  "races"-------There are very few issues in the health sciences related to just race------but-- some. ----which are mostly related to the geographical area in which a given population
developed over a LONG period of time------usually at the very least---1000 years. ----and, of course,  INTERBREEDING within the group.    It is generally accepted that the Human brain, thruout the entire species, is formed and functions in the same way.   In my field------a person IS what his brain does.    Skin color is a very superficial issue.   It is my observation that the present accepted
concept of "race'   is that you can claim anything you wish to be.  
I have no idea why anyone would focus on "EUROPEAN"   Geographically that body of inhabited land is not isolated.   You want 'to know something about a RACE of organisms-----find an isolated
island.    You may find a new race of frogs.    "EUROPEAN"  ---do you think that the people of northern Africa had nothing to do with the people of the Iberian Penninsula for the past 3000 years?


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I am not white, I am brown. And I experience the same discrimination as a person of color. And some of my distant relatives brought Africans over on ships and some of my distant relatives were on those ships.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have a burning question------am I  a person of color?  -----
I have gazed at my  FLESH-----it ain't white----more pinkish.   I walk barefoot all day------the bottoms of my feet are BLACK.   My eyes
(ie the irises) are brown.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



What is  "the same discrimination as a person of color"?


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Race means nothing to me except the human race. In my immediate family are 15 nationalities and we are one unit.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Pleeeeese. You are not stupid.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...





LilOlLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



no----actually I am not stupid.    Perhaps I should have said----
'can you provide some information as to the society in which you
live and in what way the people of your society discriminate' ?  
There are lots and lots of ways that people are subject to
discrimination around the world----based on many different issues. 
Skin color is one but not the only one.    I live in the USA  in what is
called  "THE METROPOLITAN AREA"    Based on my location and
my profession,  I have mingled with just about every "permutation"  of human in the world and learned a bit here and there about their
attitudes to this and that  human  "type"


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



your post seems to suggest that "race" does mean something to
you-----You have stated that you are discriminated against like the
race of people newly described as  "person of color"


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


Yeah okay, however not everything that is wrong is a crime per se.  There are a lot of things that are a civil wrong racial and other discrimination being just one of them.  And when a person feels that another race is inferior to theirs and they harbor hatred and ill will against those others this sometimes leads them to violent acts which are crimes.

We never want things to get to that point but as we have seen over & over again in just the last year, that this is what's occurring.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> *Leaked FBI Docs Show They View "Black Identity Extremism" As A Growing Threat*


Yep.

The racist portion as represented by those in this thread are not interested in equality .They are not interested in leading their own life and allowing others to lead theirs.  No, they are interested only in DOMINATING.

Look at the language of the black racists here.  They promise "smackdowns"  They vow to make women cry. They threaten to break people's jaws .They say they want to see white childran killed in front of their .parents and say there is a great day of reckoning coming for white people. They use bullying tactics to try to force people to be quiet.

These are not people who want to end racism .They merely want to turn around the status quo from bygone eras 180 degrees. It's all about role reversal with these racists who have learned NOTHING in their miserable lives than hatred and seek payback for things that didn't even happen to them


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


A lawsuit or criminal case is an allegation that someone violated a criminal law, a civil law, an administrative rule, etc.  If either of the parties do not agree with the outcome of the case they may appeal to a higher court who will review the proceedings to see if the lower court complied with all of the regulations & requirements and conducted the case as it should have. 

If after the appellate court decision either of the parties still do not agree with the outcome they can petition the Supreme Court to weigh in and hand down a decision which for all intents & purposes is the final word on the matter.

But all of these cases begin with an accusation that someone violated a "law".

Quit acting like you haven't been provided with what you asked for simply because you're unable to understand it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > *Leaked FBI Docs Show They View "Black Identity Extremism" As A Growing Threat*
> ...


Hey look IM2, now the whole lot of them are trying to play the victim.  Who tried to make women cry?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


You are not the one to tell us. You are a racist yourself.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Who said anything about a case?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No victims 

I'm merely exposing the agenda and methods used by black racist such as you.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You, I, and everybody black here who doesn't suffer from internalized racism, knew this is what would happen. We see here the perfect lab for white fragility, white grievance politics, white identity politics, and white victimhood.   They are unable to take the same personal responsibility they tell everyone else to take. The great legend Sister Morrison stated their condition eloquently and in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


That great sister also hated Jews.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...



I am telling you because I am not racist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


So you're still fasely accusing me of being a black racist?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Sure.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Post evidence of my racism.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





> I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


From your OP. Not very inclusive there, racist.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



you did-----you made a claim that you issued a  "cease and desist" which involves an illegal activity which you allege.   Are you a first week law student?    Tomorrow is sunday-----see if you can get thru
as least one volume of Blackstone's treatise on English common law.    It's easy reading


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Ooh juicy drama! im gonna have to read this thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



I am planning a trilogy


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Doggie doo,

Why don't you be quiet until you read what you were asked?

SOBA Books | soba.iamempowered.com

Read every page from each of the annual reports. Then come talk.

Because that is what I have done.


----------



## karpenter (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.


Too Bad You Had To Use The POC Qualifier
Just To Placate The Bigots On Points Of Policy

I Want Immigration, Borders, _And The Courts_


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> *In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks. Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.*



That's not racist. Use the entire quote next time.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Doggie doo,
> 
> Why don't you be quiet until you read what you were asked?
> 
> ...



la la la   don't do like I have done......la la la la


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


White is a color also.  I know, I have used crayons before.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





yes you are a racist,,,


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Doggie doo,
> ...



That's right. If you're going to run your white mouth about blacks know the facts or STFU.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

Posting in the racist forum is a big waste of time because it becomes a game of finger pointing, but it is entertaining at times.

This thread does nothing to solve racial problems, if anything it amplifies them.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



He tells the truth about what whites have done. He shows how they keep doing it. Oh no, we can't have that. Why he's a black racist!


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Posting in the racist forum is a big waste of time because it becomes a game of finger pointing, but it is entertaining at times.
> 
> This thread does nothing to solve racial problems, if anything it amplifies them.



Only if you're white and racist. But if you want to see threads that amplify the problem, enter any one made by your white buddies.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There is a racist comment again. You asked for one, now I have pointed out two.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Hey Mariyam, long time no see.  How's the race war going for you these days?  Pushed any white kids off their bike today? Made any elderly white ladies cry?


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Posting in the racist forum is a big waste of time because it becomes a game of finger pointing, but it is entertaining at times.
> ...


Example of finger pointing right here.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Doggie doo,
> 
> Why don't you be quiet until you read what you were asked?
> 
> ...


no, I will post as I see fit as long as I am being allowed to confront your racism.

I realize you are accustomed to using your black privilege to silence others, but the answer is still no.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


using bad behavior to justify bad behavior isnt a good argument,,  

and youre still a racist,,


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> I am planning a trilogy





Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Do you have a reading comprehension problem?  The title of the thread is what *Black* people *think *about racism.  That does not imply that anyone else can not participate in the discussion.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning a trilogy
> ...


That means you are a racist too. That was easy. Thanks.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Still can't admit that you were wrong huh?  

The race war is y'alls kind of thing, so much worry and angst that the white race will no longer be the majority.  And still defending the most foul-mouthed, classless and debased women amongst you simply because they're white.  Have at it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Calling someone a racist is easy.  Proving someone is a racist is a bit more complicated and far beyond your feeble abilities.

Futhermore, due to your response, all indications are that you're stupid as well as in all likelihood a racist yourself (look up the psychological term for projection).


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





_Significance:_

_Shelby County v. Holder_ is a landmark decision because it invalidated a way to combat jurisdictions that had a history of discrimination in voting.  Not surprisingly, in the few short years following the decision, voter-identification laws that make voting harder for poor people, people of color, and elderly people, have been moving forward in a number of States.

I'm not getting it. Why does asking people to have ID restrict their voting? and if it did, it would also restrict old poor white people at the same rate. There is so much time between elections... years. How is it that they will suddenly be suprised and unable to vote?


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.


Racist is not always hatred but same as a strong dislike for someone or a race of people. You cannot ever make people love each other. I do not like fat white women, or fat black women does that make me a racist or any race of men with long beards. And most of the man I see with long beards just happen to be white. It is all what makes us human and it is no big deal unless you make it a big deal. Can you be racist against your own race? I am, They are fat lazy drunks. I do not tell me you have not heard that about Natives before. I love my friends for who they are and dislike some for who they are. And my two best friends happen to a white woman and Mexican man.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I do not have white in my box of crayons but I do in my oil paints. But we are talking about people not crayons. But when we talk of people of color we are not talking white.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...





LilOlLady said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > I am a woman of color and I am numb to racism since it has always been in my life. It is what it is so why the big fuss because Trump may be a racist. All I want from him is to secure the border an enforce our immigration laws and that is not racist and if it is then I am a racist also or just believe this is a nation of laws for ALL of us.
> ...


Wow sorry about the run-on sentence, I'll try to fix it.

What you're describing are preferences, not racism.  Imagine however a scenario where because you believe you are superior to those who you dislike you were able to get laws written that harmed them based on their race & other attributes and that these same laws allowed you to maintain a superior or favored existence at their expense.  

That more closely describes racism because that in actuality is what white society did to those people of African descent in the United States.  And although no one refers to it by this name, it is in fact American apartheid.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 10, 2019)

I think IM2 is a racist piece of excrement.

No good.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It is not a trilogy but a "Ménage à Troi" lol


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


Seems illogical to me.  White is a color.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are right.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



This is not about asking for id's and voter fraud was non existent. If you cannot see the coincidence in the sudden claim of voter fraud and the election of a black president , then I don't know what to tell you.

Strict North Carolina Voter ID Law Thwarted After Supreme Court Rejects Case


----------



## karpenter (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:
			
		

> They are not interested in leading their own life and allowing others to lead theirs.  No, they are interested only in DOMINATING.


Anyone Nearby Will Do
I Call It:
"Africa In America"


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

The term "person of color today is used primarily in the United States to describe any person who is not European American or white. Nonwhite does not mean black. Women of color does not mean black either. ( I am quoting black woman)


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



She's white and she's running her mouth. So where is the implication of black racial superiority?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


No, it is called truth.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




except there are no laws that favor whites over blacks,,and the ones that did exist were done by only democrats and are now history,,,


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I think IM2 is a racist piece of excrement.
> 
> No good.


IM2 is not a racist but I understand why you and the others don't like him, white society has always disliked and slapped a phlethora of derogatory labels on blacks who don't toe the line.  They especially don't like the ones who are more knowledgeable or better educated than themselves, hell just better or doing better in any respect.

What about the roughly ten times as many white racist pieces of excrement who comment here regularly who are actual self-proclaimed and proud to be racist commenters?  What about them?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I think IM2 is a racist piece of excrement.
> ...



IM2 is the turdiest racist I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Tell that to your Democratic Gods.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nowhere.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


There are no laws that favor whites but does that mean there is no longer any discrimination?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Of course it does not, but you cannot legislate away human nature. Huge progress was made until Obama made it an issue to gain more power.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

So let's see. We have a thread here where blacks have expressed views on racism. And the blacks who have been honest and provided how we feel are called racists by white participants in this thread. The accusatuons have all been baseless and without merit, but that's not the point. The one bkack who was roundly accepted and praised was the one who told only blacks to stop talking about racism.

Meanwhile the whites here continued to make racist comments. So while they were overly concerned that blacks here stopped looking at things in terms of race and color, the same sanctioning and concern was not applied to comments made by whites. This has been a classic display of a belief in white supremacy.

Last, the most important comment that has been made here was glossed over by whites in this thread because of their glee at misinterpreting a statement said by a person of color. LilolLady said that she was so used to racism that she is numb to it. Whites here seemed to take that to mean she didn't see race and it's wrong to. However she copes with racism is on her, but when a person suffers abuse over and over, they become numb to it and just try to survive. That's what LilolLady said. She said it sweetly, softly, quietly  and without anger, they way you racists say you want it.

And it flew right over your heads.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



I would amend this to say- There are no laws that overtly favor whites but does that mean there is no longer any discrimination.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Have you ever broken a law, either intentionally or inadvertently?  Smoke or drink before you were old enough to do so legally?  Drive faster than the posted speed limit?  Trespass on someone else's property to retrieve a ball or something?  Anything like that at all?  Because if you did, the mere fact that the law existed did nothing to prevent you from violating it did it?  Just like the mere existence of laws prohibiting discriminatory actions and hate based crimes motivated by racial animus does nothing to prevent people from continuing to behave as racist assholes and harm those whom they STILL consider to be inferior to them.

As far as you stating that the only laws that favor whites over black were done by Democrats only, I don't even know how ot try to unpack that.  The following are a few examples of legislation that impacted people of African descent solely or primarily

*Congressional Legislation*

*Bills not passed*

Lodge Fair Elections bill (1890)
Dyer Anti-Lynching Bill (1921)
Costigan-Wagner antilynching bill (1934)
Wagner-Gavagan antilynching bill (1940)
*Bills signed into law*

Ordinance of 1787: The Northwest Territorial Government ("Northwest Ordinance")
Fugitive Slave Law of 1793
An Act to prohibit the importation of slaves 1807
Fugitive Slave Law of 1850 – Made any federal marshal or other official who did not arrest an alleged runaway slave liable to a fine of $1,000
Missouri Compromise (1850) – Series of Congressional legislative measures addressing slavery and the boundaries of territories acquired during the Mexican–American War (1846–1848)
Kansas–Nebraska Act (1854)
Enrollment Act (Conscription) – Resulted in Draft Riots in several American cities. Noted for the devastating loss of life and property among African-Americans in New York City
Civil Rights Act of 1866 – Declared that all persons born in the United States were now citizens, without regard to race, color, or previous condition
Bureau of Refugees, Freedmen and Abandoned Lands (1866)
Reconstruction Act – A series of four acts provided for the division of all former Confederate states into five military districts; Each district would be headed by a military commander, who was charged with ensuring that the states would create new constitutions and ratify the Fourteenth Amendment
Southern Homestead Act of 1866
Naturalization Act of 1870 – Allowed persons of African descent to become citizens of the United States
Enforcement Act of 1870 – enacted 31 May 1870
Enforcement Act of 1871 – enacted February 1871
Enforcement Act of 1871 Also known as the Ku Klux Klan Force Act. It was the third enforcement act passed by Congress. The act gave the United States President the power to suspend the writ of habeas corpus to combat the Ku Klux Klan and other white terrorist organizations during the Reconstruction Era.
Amnesty Act (1872)
Civil Rights Act of 1875
Posse Comitatus Act (1878)
Morrill Land Grant Colleges Act (1890) – Required each state to show that race was not an admissions criterion, or else to designate a separate land-grant institution for persons of color. Among the seventy colleges and universities which eventually evolved from the Morrill Acts are several of today's Historically Black colleges and universities
Racial Integrity Act of 1924
Civil Rights Act of 1957
Civil Rights Act of 1960
Civil Rights Act of 1964
Economic Opportunity Act of 1964
Voting Rights Act of 1965
Civil Rights Act of 1968
Civil Rights Act of 1982
Civil Rights Act of 1991
*U.S. Constitutional Amendments*

Thirteenth Amendment (1865)
Fourteenth Amendment (1868)
Fifteenth Amendment (1870)
Nineteenth Amendment (1920)
Twenty-fourth Amendment (1964)
*Federal court and court decisions*
*Federal courts*

United States Court of Appeals for the Fifth Circuit
*Decisions*

Prigg v. Pennsylvania (1842)
Dred Scott v. Sandford (1857)
Slaughterhouse Cases (1873)
United States v. Cruikshank (1876)
United States v. Reese (1876)
Strauder v. West Virginia (1880)
Plessy v. Ferguson (1896)
Williams v. Mississippi (1898)
Cumming v. Richmond County Board of Education (1899)
Guinn v. United States (1915)
Nixon v. Herndon (1927)
Nixon v. Condon (1932)
Powell v. Alabama (1932)
Grovey v. Townsend (1935)
Breedlove v. Suttles (1937)
Gaines v. Canada (1938)
New Negro Alliance v. Sanitary Grocery Co. (1938)
Lane v. Wilson (1939)
Chambers v. Florida (1940)
Smith v. Allwright (1944)
Shelley v. Kraemer (1948)
McLaurin v. Oklahoma State Regents (overturned low court decision by same name) (1950)
Sweatt v. Painter (1950)
Henderson v. United States (1950)
*Brown v. Board of Education* - composed of four cases arising from states and a related federal case arising from the District of Columbia
Davis v. County School Board of Prince Edward County (1951) - the case arising from Virginia
Briggs v. Elliott (1952) - the case arising from South Carolina
Gebhart v. Belton (1952) - the case arising from Delaware
Brown v. Board of Education of Topeka (1954) - the case arising from Kansas
Bolling v. Sharpe (1954) - a related case arising from Washington, D.C.

Lucy v. Adams (1955)
NAACP v. Alabama (1958)
Gomillion v. Lightfoot (1960)
Boynton v. Virginia (1960)
Baker v. Carr (1962)
Heart of Atlanta Motel v. United States (1964)
McLaughlin v. Florida (1964)
New York Times Co. v. Sullivan (1964)
Harper v. Virginia State Board of Elections (1966)
South Carolina v. Katzenbach (1966)
Loving v. Virginia (1967)
Jones v. Mayer (1968) - A United States Supreme Court case which held that Congress could regulate the sale of private property in order to prevent racial discrimination
Green v. School Board of New Kent County (1968)
Swann v. Charlotte-Mecklenburg Board of Education (1971)
Milliken v. Bradley (allowed for interdistrict integration) (1974)
*Executive Orders and Proclamations*
See also: Executive order (United States)

Emancipation Proclamation (1862) - Issued by President Abraham Lincoln. It declared that all slaves in Confederate territory still in rebellion were freed.
Executive Order 8802 (1942) - Issued by President Franklin D. Roosevelt. It banned racial discrimination in government departments and defense industries. It also established Fair Employment Practice Committee directed to oversee compliance with the order.
Executive Order 9908 (1946)
Executive Order 9980 (1948)
Executive Order 9981 (1948) - Issued by President Harry S. Truman. It desegregated the armed forces.
Executive Order 10577 (1954)
Executive Order 10590 (1955) - Issued by President Dwight D. Eisenhower. It established the President's Committee on Government Employment Policy. It aimed to eliminate discrimination in federal hiring.
Executive Order 10925 (1961) - Issued by President John F. Kennedy. It established the President's Committee on Equal Employment Opportunity, which later became the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission, and requires equal opportunity in placement and promotion in the U.S. military.
Executive Order 11063 (1962) - Issued by President John F. Kennedy. It banned segregation in federally funded housing.
Executive Order 11114 (1963)
Executive Order 11246 (1965) - Issued by President Lyndon B. Johnson. It prohibited discrimination in employment decisions on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, or national origin.
Executive Order 11478 (1969) - Issued by President Richard M. Nixon. It prohibited discrimination on certain grounds in the competitive service of the federal civilian workforce, including the United States Postal Service and civilian employees of the United States Armed Forces.
*Federal bureaucracy*

Bureau of Refugees, Freedmen and Abandoned Lands (June 1865 through December 1868)
Fair Employment Practice Committee (1941)
President's Committee on Civil Rights (December 1946 through December 1947)
Civil Rights Commission (created 1957)
Civil Rights Division in the Department of Justice (created 1957)
Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (created 1964)
Head Start (created 1965)
National Advisory Commission on Civil Disorders (created 1967)
*Important Organizations and Individuals*

NAACP
NAACP Legal Defense and Educational Fund
The Communist Party USA and African-Americans
Congressional Black Caucus
*See also*



African American portal

African American history
Jim Crow Laws
Civil rights movement (1896–1954)
Civil Rights Movement
List of landmark African-American legislation - Wikipedia​


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So we just get rid of all laws, because that what laws are. And we weren't making huge progress until Obama .


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


 See I was correct, you are stupid, I'm not a Democrat.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


Progress. Is it progress to turn Americans against the police and each other? He tried his hardest to destroy this country.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Of course it doesn't mean there is no longer discrimination but they know this.  They think that if they attempt to frame the debat as "well show me the laws that exist to *today *that elevate white people over black people" then they've made their argument.

It's almost as if they know how easy it is for us to counter any arguments they would try to make so they don't even try yet claim to have prevailed all the same.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning a trilogy
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I think IM2 is a racist piece of excrement.
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I think IM2 is a racist piece of excrement.
> ...


White people defending themselves against your hatred does not mean they are racist and you are flat out lying when you said people here are self professed racists.

You, like IM2 are only in this forum for one reason and one reason only - to hate on white people.  None of the white people in this thread post thread after thread after freaking thread about blacks. They don't tell blacks to shut up constantly.  They do not threaten blacks with violence.that is all on you and the rest of the new black panther style black posters here.   

I'm sure glad I have lived among black people in mixed neighborhoods so I know all black people are like you.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Obama didn't do any of what  you  just claimed.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He sure did. "Trayvon could have been my son" .


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


...after Meeting beat an Hispanic man's head into the pavement until it was a bloody pulp.

It puts all of IM2's threats of violence into proper perspective.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Bullshit. And Trayvon could have been his son if he had one.

Whites like you need to pull your heads out your asses and understand that the way you see things is not the only one. In fact, often it's not even close to reality. The police had been killing unarmed blacks before Obama was born. This nation has always been divided and in no small part due to whites like you.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Obama's son would be prowling in backyards at night getting high on skittles and Robitussin? What a shitty father.


> whites like you.


Another racist comment, racist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> White people defending themselves against your hatred does not mean they are racist and you are flat out lying when you said people here are self professed racists.
> 
> You, like IM2 are only in this forum for one reason and one reason only - to hate on white people. None of the white people in this thread post thread after thread after freaking thread about blacks. They don't tell blacks to shut up constantly. They do not threaten blacks with violence.that is all on you and the rest of the new black panther style black posters here.
> 
> I'm sure glad I have lived among black people in mixed neighborhoods so I know all black people are like you.


So we're done with all pretense huh? 

NO ONE is holding a gun to your or anyone else's head and making them log into U.S. Message Board, navigate to the Race Relations forum and subject themselves to the alleged horror of black people discussing the issues facing us in the United States today.  Yet while we're attempting to do that, we're the targets of whiny white racists who are now attempting to play the victim and claim that we're subjecting them to hatred?  Oh sorry, "black racist hatred".

You all are so full of crap it's not even funny.  The title of this thead is "What black people think about racism" so if you're here and you're *not* participating in the conversation and are only casting aspersions on the character of the black participants and making derogatory remarks about us, then you all are the ones espousing hatred.  *You al*l are the ones who sought out a forum where you knew there would be black participants whom you could target.  *You all* acted "in concert" to come here and harass and threaten the black participants on this message board.  And before you even try to deny it, I already have pulled the comments made off of this forum where you and another participant where conspiring & commiserating about IM2 and the mods closing down his thread because you all are not allowed to be as openly racist & hostile as you desire.

You would think that after I showed you what the poster you said I was being belligerent towards originally said to me you would catch on that I am not who you or they think I am and it would be just as easy for me to do the same thing to you that she is about to be subjected to because you're making false allegations against me in a public message board when you've been advised that you're mistaken, yet you persist. 

I live in a state that has a law that prohibits harassment against it's residents based on malice due to their protected class status.  You idiots decided to get together and target a group of protected class individuals who opinions are contrary to your own, and who have every right to defend ourselves in any legal way way available to us yet you seem to have forgotten that you sought us out, not the other way around. 

So everytime you come back and insist on escalating this it's proof you're here for a fight.

On the other hand if I prove to you that there are self-professed racists on this board what will be your response?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> White people defending themselves against your hatred does not mean they are racist and *you are flat out lying when you said people here are self professed racists*.


It didn't even take me a minute to locate this therefore I'd like an apology and a retraction.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



what does  "the psychological term for projection"   mean?    PROJECTION is
an ego defense described in the science of psychology or psychiatry.   It is not
defined or described  by a  "psychological term"    One could, in an awkward way, describe it as a "psychological term" in itself.  For someone who throws "your feeble abilities"  around-------in plain language----YOU got a problem with written
expression.     Anyone interested----look up   EGO DEFENSE--PROJECTION.  
Very basic stuff-----first chapter in the baby course  "INTRO TO PSYCHOLOGY"  for mediocre Freshmen---101.    (thus, most people already know)


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

we have "protected classes"   in the USA???     Is that something like  "Dhimmis" in shariah law-----or Scheduled classes in India?     I had no idea


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You, like IM2 are only in this forum for one reason and one reason only - to hate on white people. None of the white people in this thread post thread after thread after freaking thread about blacks.


Nobody is "hating on white people" in fact there is no hating going on at all.  The white racists on this board however deserve in return whatever they give, but generally we don't stoop to their level because we know, as you have so amply demonstrated, that we always will be judged more harshly than the instigators.

And try not to let this bother you too much, but I am free to spend as much time on this board as I see fit although I am sure that there is no way you can reconcile the thought that I might actually be working huh?


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

Black men in today's society remain a population at risk.  “Take a good long look, because they are an endangered species.”.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> The term "person of color today is used primarily in the United States to describe any person who is not European American or white. Nonwhite does not mean black. Women of color does not mean black either. ( I am quoting black woman)



thank you.    I have been asking for a definition of  "person of color"  for
weeks.   I am  FLABBERGASTED at the allusion to  "EUROPEAN" but
if "European" is the issue---I will accept that idea.    The first issue is 
"EUROPEAN"     People who have a family background in EUROPE---
are NOT----"persons of color"    The issue of skin tone has been discarded---
good.     Skin tone as an indicator of anything is silly.   Is there a time frame?
How long would ones extended family have to have lived in Europe in order
to qualify  to be a  "not person of color"?    I understand that  "non-white"  does
not mean "black"----but still do not understand what it DOES MEAN other than
"not European in family background"


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



there is lots of discrimination between all sorts of people based on a
multitude of factors


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

These guys know what a person of  color is. And for those crying about hating on whites, stop whining. You just are not going to get free reign to talk your racist garbage.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 10, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You, like IM2 are only in this forum for one reason and one reason only - to hate on white people. None of the white people in this thread post thread after thread after freaking thread about blacks.
> ...


You should not be posting while working.

Unless, of course, you work for some sort of black racist hate site or something.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...


Bullshit on your bullshit.

Dog Ugly people face lots of discrimination because they are dog ugly.


----------



## sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

~S~


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.


Why do you have a victim mentality?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


and people with a victim mentality are lazy to work hard and get what they want because of the effort they put into it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 10, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Yep, there you go, trying to tell other folks how they should be spending their time and what they should and should not be doing.

Stuck out again.  Are you going to apologize to me now?  You called me a liar because I truthfully stated that there are self-proclaimed racists posting on this site and I provided you evidence of one such member.

Is that not enough for you or have you no honor?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> These guys know what a person of  color is. And for those crying about hating on whites, stop whining. You just are not going to get free reign to talk your racist garbage.


But you are?


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Bull Shit. Hispanics and Blacks whom I suppose you are talking about are very hard workers in the menial low wage jobs they are given and not afraid to get dirty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


So you projected bullshit because bullshit is all you have? And what the fuck are you talking about? I said nothing about identity. I said those who have a victim mentality are lazy.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > These guys know what a person of  color is. And for those crying about hating on whites, stop whining. You just are not going to get free reign to talk your racist garbage.
> ...


I am not talking racist garbage. You've already shown your mentality. You're a dumb right wing sheep repeating alt right garbage. You call me a racist but cannot post one racist thing I have said.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


we dont have to post the racist things you  say,,,

you do that for us because almost everything you say is racist,,,


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.
> ...



What is that? Please use detail as you describe what a victim mentality is.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I know, I posted three examples.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Of course you don't . You don't have to prove anything, but when I say that from 1776 until this very second, whites have been the most protected group in America, why that must be proven. And if I dare not show proof, that means it doesn't happen. Put you can call me a racist all the time with no fucking proof and it is so.

I know what racism is. And it's not talking about what whites have done to us. Stop displaying white fragility. That's a term made up by a white person, so don't play victim.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You pasted no examples. You pasted what you think racism is and none of your examples had anything to do with racism. I know what racism is. I've seen it for 58 years.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




thats very racist of you to say,,,


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yawn!


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Try posting an example of my racism and explain how it fits the definition.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




thats simple,,, just look up the definition and then read one of your comments,,,


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Dog ugly whites seem to do pretty well. You guys are showing great desperation in trying to deny racism.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



If it's so simple you should be able to do it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




thats racist,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




are you saying blacks are to dumb to look up the definition of a word???

thats would be racist,,,


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't need to. You are so worked up about it you must be racist.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I am saying that YOU post an example of my racism and explain how it fits the definition. I guess that too difficult for you.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




when??


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



No, that doesn't make me a racist. But it does make me tired of your cowardly name calling and claims without showing proof. So try posting an example of my racism and explain how it fits the definition


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Try posting an example of my racism and explain how it fits the definition.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If a fat dog ugly girl tries to get a job as a waitress at Hooters, she will be not get the job because she is dog ugly and because she is fat.  Attractive people have an advantage over unattractive people.  Some unattractive people do well in spite of being unattractive.  Pointing out that there are other types of discrimination is in no way a denial of racism.


----------



## LilOlLady (Aug 10, 2019)

Non-Issue conversation because all black people do not think alike.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



But you are denying racism by doing this. It is the only reason this argument is being made. You nor anyone else makes this argument to whites when they complain about anti white racism.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You can pull some really stupid things out of your ass.  Not everything is about racism.  Racism is not everything.  Pointing out that there are other types of discrimination other than racial discrimination in no way diminishes racial discrimination or racism.......except perhaps in the minds of those that want to attribute all their problems to racism.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> Non-Issue conversation because all black people do not think alike.


Nether do all white people . So please do stop providing these racists with a path to say that blacks see things as they do in order to dismiss our views on racism. Because that is the first thing they do and this thread was created to make them understand that the prevailing view in the black community is not theirs.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Since this is the race and racism section it is about race and racism. And like I said this argument is never seen in threads about anti white discrimination. If you want to talk about something that does not involve race, this ain't the section.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And that does not change the fact that not all discrimination is race based, a fact that you called bullshit.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> In this thread we hope to explore how blacks feel about continuing white racism, the impact of 243 years of racist law and policy, unfixed damage caused by those policies and the psychological/physiological/sociological impact of continuing white racism on blacks.  Since the default position of many here in individual debates with black members on the topic of race is always," You don't speak for all blacks because all the blacks I know agree with me," I have invited other black members of this forum to provide input on this matter.



Well considering your not black...who you going to get?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 10, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



And it doesn't change the fact that it is an argument that was unrelated to the issue that is commonly used her to try dismiss black folks arguments about racism. It is a tactic not used in other thread when whites are talking about discrimination.  And that's why it's bullshit.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Denying things that are obviously true do not help whatever argument you are trying to make.

This statement is obviously true:


irosie91 said:


> there is lots of discrimination between all sorts of people based on a
> multitude of factors


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 10, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I'm no expert on who has committed voter fraud but even so, still seems to me there were complaints about voter fraud in previous elections with Bush. So because a President is African American, you cant attack him politically without it being racist? every other president has been attacked from Jimmy carter all the way to Trump in disparaging and mean ways. 
I didn't like the fact Obama came out early in his presidency and said Americans have had it too good for too long and that the cost of energy was going to necessarily skyrocket. I'm sure you remember those quotes. 
Thankfully his plan didn't work out and we were still able to produce affordable energy. That would have hurt the poorest Americans the hardest. Also didn't like the way he and the other Dems snuck health care through on us. 
Is being critical of him being racist? I don't think so. Still I accepted him as my president. 
So much of this is only opinions like your own that it was all about racism. Seems to me that in politics one's race can also be used as the ultimate deflection of criticism.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


IM2 you may as well stop asking because you know they don't possess the ability to produce any of what you're asking of them.

Think about it, what have they contributed to your thread other than "you're a racist", "show me the law", etc. etc. etc.  They are not mentally equipped to do something as simple as present a premise and then support it with citations.

You were so right about the results you would get depending on how the issues is approached.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



The problem was not about being critical, it was about being critical of Obama for things other presidents were not criticized for. For example, I don't remember the comment you say he made, and when everything he did was criticized no matter what, then to say that race had nothingvto do with it is a lie. Obama got blamed for a dead economy he was handed by Bush. Bush spent his ass off and wasted a projected surplus but nobody protested spending, there was no tea party until Obama had to spend to save us from a depression. He named the same Czars as other presidents but suddenly Obama was a dictator naming czars. He issued fewer EO's than the president before him, but suddenly EO's were wrong and Obama was a president not a king. I can go on and on with these kinds of examples and to me when a white person declares how he doesn't think its racist to have criticized Obama, then racism was involved.

Why? Because Obama was the president and despite the totally stupid bullshit you have listened to about blacks from conservative mental midgets of all races, blacks understand that every president gets criticized. We knew whoever the first black president was they were going to catch hell. And unlike whites, we know what racism looks like when it happens. We can tell a difference between a legitimate policy disagreement than racism.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



I am not arguing that such discrimination doesn't exist. What I am saying is that argument is only being used here to deny racism. Again, you do not bring this up in threads where whites talk about anti white racism. No matter how much you argue and no matter what you quote, the fact remains that a fat, dog, ugly white person has a better chance of being employed and promoted then a fat, dog ugly, black one.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I have to beg to differ with you there. The tea party was started by conservatives unhappy with George Bush. They felt he was was a pushover to democrats and was simply another globalist and Bush was seen to cave in to the Mexican government as well. They wanted to return back to something more in line with the constitution and original tea party was a threat to to the old line Republican party and eventually the Republicans had to reign them in which is why now you will never see a Tea party president. 
They were not created out of racism towards Obama.

heres a clip of what I was talking about.


Problem with cap and trade levels of reducing C02 were unrealistic.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



We didn't see tea party protests during Bush. And their opinion of what's constitutional is flimsy. Be very glad there won't be a tea party president. We had one for a governor and he screwed up the state.

As to the video, listen to it again so you understand what he was talking about. He was talking about moving off coal and the cost of refitting coal using electric companies.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




They were just forming under Bush. i still remember. they were unhappy with his uncontrolled spending and considered him not much different than Liberals and Globalists in many respects. Conservatives at that point had not yet learned how to rally... it took the next election cycle to get them motivated. That happened to be the Obama election which is why some people somehow think the tea party was a reaction to having a black president. It's simply not true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you feel like White racism has stopped you, then you have a victim mentality. How about the racism of blacks?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 11, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



But...but....but, you have to be! 

Afterall, you're black. And by default that makes you "anti white, uneducated, unemployed and racist"

Decades ago I used to post a lot in a similar forum and now see the futility of even trying to make a point in a place like this. 

Same shit. Different era. I admire your patience.

SMGDH


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

Smart man


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

Dear asshats this is when America was racist against blacks but today you have a weak ass argument saying that it is racist today


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




there was not only endless criticism of Bush----but even comedians tore him
to pieces VICIOUSLY-----you were just more sensitive to criticism of Obama.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I never came across a thread devoted to  "anti-white"  discrimination-----of course---
WHITE NATIONALISM PROPAGANDA exists-----and has existed for CENTURIES-------but it is not particularly  "ANTI-BLACK"


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dear asshats this is when America was racist against blacks but today you have a weak ass argument saying that it is racist today


America is racist against blacks today. Our argument is strong, and really non debatable. Turn black then come talk.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Bush started a war for no reason. Nobody was more sensitive to anything. Just learn that blacks know when things are racist. And I expect there to be whites who will disagree with me saying so.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I can see how some of that could be possible but conservative were rallying during Clinton. And when tea party rallies had people with signs with Obama with a bone in his nose and other similar things, it kinds of gives it away.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Are you going to apologize to me now?




Yes.  I apologize for you being such a lying racist loser.  You said there were ten times the number and found just one and he hasn't even been active in this thread.

As far as honor is considered, you should not be talking of such.  Honorable people WORK for the wages they are being paid instead of surfing the net to spread racial hatred.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Well I haven't assumed that and that's not a victim mentality. Stating that white racism still exists is not saying white racism has stopped you. And since white racism is an actual barrier, it can stop people. It did not stop me, but the struggles I endured would have made you quit. Especially when you are the type to ask about black racism. And it gets old to read white people asking about black racism. So you go find all laws and policies past and present implemented by black, done on purpose, to deny whites of equal opportunity.  

You really would be wise not to make such ignorant assumptions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


bless your heart whitey is keeping you down 
No you are keeping your ownself down with your poor me I am a victim of racism lol


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



There are all kinds of people here whining about anti white discrimination and you know it. And white nationalism is anti black.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear asshats this is when America was racist against blacks but today you have a weak ass argument saying that it is racist today
> ...


I'm calling bullshit. I've seen racism against blacks. If you're under the age of 30 I doubt you have. My grandfather saved my aunt's father from being lynched by the klan just because they felt he was too uppity.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You would be wise to not make such an ignorant assertion. But I understand, because it's all you got.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Well this is the problem with joining any sort of organization. No matter what the cause, you get an organization big enough, sensational enough, you are going to attract assholes to your organization and you can be colored by their antics, even if your cause was based on good ideas in the beginning. Example, while I'm sure BLM has a core of people who just want to bring to light the fact that Black lives matter,  yet we also saw members chanting to Off the pigs and fry the pigs... and there were actually cops gunned down in Dallas. So would you label BLM as a militant group who wants to kill cops? or would you just say it has some bad elements that you have to deal with because the root goals of BLM are too important to abandon? This works both ways.
Now I have never been to a political rally of any kind even once in my life. I don't have time for that, but Imagine rallies must attract a good number of people who are not normal and have more time on their hands than the average American.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


no it's a fact
BTW was that a threat?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm 58. America is racist against blacks today. You saw overt racism. That kind of racism cannot be practice without sanction. Racism is more covert now and you know it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


only in your mind wait, there is a racist behind your house did you say?
You have to have a trump decoder ring for the covert racism lol


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Again, as a person of color, I have faced white racism. You have not. Until you face the many different ways in which it occurs, you will deny because you are white and want to believe it doesn't exist. The tea party was a racist movement. You guys want to make BLM into a KKK. The shooter in Dallas was not a member of BLM and whites have killed police.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wrong. We have seen acts of white racism and El Paso verifies it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You would be wise to stop assuming what you assume. Because I am quite certain I have done better than you.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Smart man



He was correct in 1964. But this is 2019.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


HUH? You do realize Latino isn't a race? Latinos are categorized as white.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Smart man
> ...


And your party hasn't changed it has it house negros the elected black caucus
and it has it's field hands instead of picking cotton they pick votes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Is that a threat? and no I am not assuming you are very ill-informed.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nope I don't believe you I don't believe you are 57


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hispanics are not white. And the shooter did what he did to save the white race.

White racism exists right now. You know it does.

Because you are a part of it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I am far better informed than you. So again, it would be wise for you to stop assuming what you assume.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



That's because I'm 58. What you don't believe doesn't matter.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






I want to make BLM into KKK? nope, I never said that. I was giving you an example of how elements can infiltrate any movement. I dont know 100% if the shooter in Dallas was a BLM member but members were chanting to kill the pigs , you cant deny that. Does that mean that all BLM members are cop killers?  now you are insinuating that all Tea party members are racist. I doubt that very much, because I know why they were founded. They were founded in direct revolt to the Republican party. Did racists hop on board? probably so.

I don't want to believe white racism exists? where did ai ever say that. I know white racism exists against blacks. I can admit that.
When saying that Black racism does not exist, its true, Blacks have passed no laws discriminating against whites, I think that what most white posters here are referring to is racist attitude.  I mean is it possible for a white person to have a racist attitude even if they live in a country that is not a white majority and that country has never had racists laws on the books?  I think you would agree that a white person can still have a racist attitude.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The only house blacks are in the republican party. Blacks who are republicans are political chumps.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes, Hispanics are white.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


nope you got it ass-backward.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't believe you


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm pretty sure he's as old as he says he is. Theres no reason to lie about something like that.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Whites are calling an angry response to the racism we face from whites racism . And I think whites need to live as people of color and face white racism before they talk about any kind of racist attitudes. There is no equivalency yarddog.

As to your first paragraph, after over a century of being murdered by cops, there are bound to be people who hate police to that extent. Again you need to live as a person of color and experience what we do, instead of being on the outside a making opinions based on being white. No matter how much you may want to pretend things are exactly the same, they are not.

As to the formation of the tea party, I won't argue. But what I will say is that in this forum and pretty much nationwide, whites want to deny that anything they do is racist. Even when it is blatant. The tea party had 8 years of GW Bush but didn't start protesting until Obama. In 2010 they elect into majority the same party that appropriated and agreed to the Bush spending you say the tea party opposed.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2019)

, 





IM2 said:


> I am quite certain I have done better than you.



 Exhibit A -- stupid black racist who does not realize that if this is true, it completely contradicts all the bogus claims he makes about racism.


 "The white devil is keeping the brothers down, but just look at me for proof they haven't!!"


----------



## IM2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Read the information Doggie doo.

SOBA Books | soba.iamempowered.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> I'm pretty sure he's as old as he says he is. Theres no reason to lie about something like that.


maybe so


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> I'm pretty sure he's as old as he says he is. Theres no reason to lie about something like that.


this poster is here with the express purpose of spreading hate against white people. He constantly brags about all his supposed credentials to invest in himself a sense of authority.

If a white member of the KKK were to introduce countless threads demonizing black people, would you be similarly inclined to believe him?

I trust what people say in direct correlation to the intellectual honesty of their posts, myself.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


threats are a regular part of his repetoir here.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I think IM2 is a racist piece of excrement.
> ...





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > White people defending themselves against your hatred does not mean they are racist and you are flat out lying when you said people here are self professed racists.
> ...



What is this protected class stuff? Isn't that racism in and of itself?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2019)

statement by rosie>>>>>>>there is lots of discrimination between all sorts of people based on a multitude of factors

response by  IM2 >>>>>>>Bullshit.

I am rosie-----I do not understand in what way my statement is  "bullshit"

  over to you,  IM2------or  ANYONE?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



depends on the context.    
  In shariah law it is oppression, subjugation and exploitation.  

  in India----it is an attempt to rehabilitate traditionally disadvantaged
     communities or---one could say-----past racism


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



This is in the US, though.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



yes----In the US we,  according to our constitution, do not have
"special groups"   subject to different laws.   In the USA---the JIM CROW
LAWS of the post civil war era were DEFINITELY  oppressive in nature--
upon black americans, but no longer exist.    To me they seem like an 
"UP YOURS" response to northern imposition of outlawing slavery,
by the rebel states.   Unfortunately and somehow----they GOT INTO LAW.

LAWS As to India----the special
grants according the so-called  "out-casts"  are a  matter of controversy. 
Some Hindus OBJECT that it violates the  CASTE SYSTEM itself 
(so I have been told by a few Indian hindus)----but----at least the hindus
I have known in the USA are ALL IN FAVOR

As to shariah law and its imposition of DHIMMIA----more or less---here and there, 
there are some muslims who actually try to JUSTIFY THAT OPPRESSIVE, EXPLOTATIVE, BARBARIC FILTH----and trivializa its present and past
imposition


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 11, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes. I apologize for you being such a lying racist loser. You said there were ten times the number and found just one and he hasn't even been active in this thread.
> 
> As far as honor is considered, you should not be talking of such. Honorable people WORK for the wages they are being paid instead of surfing the net to spread racial hatred.


Geez don't you EVER get tired of being wrong and once its pointed out to you that you're wrong you just double-down.  Looks like you're the guy in your own signature block.

What I actually stated is that there are roughly 10 times as many whites posting on this site as blacks and that is a guesstimate it's probably even higher than that.  I never stated that all of them were racists however I did truthfully indicate that there are "self-proclaimed racists" on this site without stating how many because I don't know how many there are, I only have knowledge of the ones who have admitted it to the message board or to me individually.  To which you replied "you're lying".

Death Angel, the poster whom you are falsely claiming isn't even an active poster simply because he's not presently participating in this thread doesn't negate my statement that there are self-proclaimed racists posting here.  There are more, but as I suspected, if you reject the first verifiable example I produced then I expect you to do the same with whatever other evidence I produce.  Because that's what lying, hateful, duplicitous racists do.

Honorable people work for the wages they're being paid, huh?  Geez I had you pegged so correctly.

From all appearances and your hateful nature it would appear that much of your animosity towards black people stems from having grown up poor, probably poorer than many of the black people you have encountered in life.  We know this phenomenon generates severe resentment and economic envy in poor whites as they feel that simply by virtue of their membership in the alleged "superior" race that there should not exist any set of circumstances under which a black person should be doing better than themselves, not financially, not socially, not career wise, etc.

The fact that you believe that my only ability to earn a living consists of surfing the internet, for peanuts I presume, speaks volumes.  But at the same time I find it hilarious thinking of you all trying to figure out what kind of job pays me to surf the internet, particularly since that's not what I do.

But keep guessing, you may actually figure it out.  Or not.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 11, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Why are you pretending that what he's saying isn't true?  You don't have to listen to any of us, our government has documentation of enforcement actions it has taken for violations of the Civil Rights Acts.  They can easily be located uitlizing any search engine on the internet.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


*Civil Rights Laws and Regulation*
*Discrimination, Harassment and Discriminatory Harassment*
*
Discrimination and Protected Classes*

Discrimination is the unfair or unequal treatment of a person or a group because they are part of a defined group, known as a *protected class*.
Protected class refers to a group of people who share common characteristics, and who are protected from *discrimination and harassment* under federal and state laws. In Washington, discrimination based on these protected classes is prohibited.

Sex
Race and color
Religion and creed
National origin
Sexual orientation
Gender identity and gender expression
Disability and the use of a trained dog guide or service animal
Honorably discharged veteran or military status


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Yep, "protected class" is racist, sexist, misogynist, and homophobic.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 11, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The term "protected classes" arose as a result of the passage of Executive Order 10925 (1961) which stipulates "The contractor will take affirmative action to ensure that applicants are employed, and that employees are treated during employment, without regard to their *race, creed, color, or national origin.*"

Note the term "without regard to their..." preceding the list of traits which means that this law does not elevate any particular race, creed, color, national origin or gender over any other (gender or "sex" was added when the law was later amended).

The largest demographic to benefit from this legislation is white women.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Geez don't you EVER get tired of being wrong and once its pointed out to you that you're wrong you just double-down.  Looks like you're the guy in your own signature block.
> 
> What I actually stated is that there are roughly 10 times as many whites posting on this site as blacks and that is a guesstimate it's probably even higher than that.  I never stated that all of them were racists however I did truthfully indicate that there are "self-proclaimed racists" on this site without stating how many because I don't know how many there are, I only have knowledge of the ones who have admitted it to the message board or to me individually.  To which you replied "you're lying".
> 
> ...




 Here is what you actually said, liar and I quote:

What about the roughly ten times as many white racist pieces of excrement who comment here regularly who are actual self-proclaimed and proud to be racist commenters? What about them? 

As any honest poster can see, you were claiming that there are at least 10 self proclaimed and proud racists here. Now you are trying to weasel out of it because you are a person of poor character.

 You are also too stupid to understand what I meant about your work.  You said you are at work, yet here you are spreading race hatred on company time instead of working.  The only way that could even be remotely honorable behavior is if you actually being paid to spread race hatred.

 I'm sure you can work at many different jobs, however.  You would never work for me, however, because I do not hire compulsive liars unwilling to get along with other races and who spread their  race hatred while on company time.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 11, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


It only counts if it involves him, any other discrimination that he hasn’t experienced is null and void to him, and unimportant.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 11, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


iM2 also believes anything negative said about blacks is racist. Anything negative that has happened to blacks was because of racism, etc.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 11, 2019)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


ASSumptions, once again. Depends on any job related qualifications either one has.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I believe most presidents are criticized, it seems Obama should have been exempt because of his skin color.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2019)

MizMolly said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The thing is - I doubt if he has ever faced any discrimination. He merely hates white people and treats them with such hostility that they react.

That isn't discrimination. It is responding to a racist asshole


----------

